# How many unique visitors per day?



## RangerWickett (Jan 14, 2011)

So we have over 100,000 members of the forums. How many people visit the forums each day? How many visit the site as a whole?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2011)

Seven.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope, Russ - I banned one.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2011)

Six.


----------



## darjr (Jan 15, 2011)

Five.
I'm not unique.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jan 15, 2011)

Four.  
I'm an imaginary friend.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 15, 2011)

Three French hens...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope it's over 9000.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jan 15, 2011)

I am Spartacus!


...it felt like the right thing to say.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 15, 2011)

I am Spartacussharktopus!

Or is it Spartapus?  Sharkacus?


I'm so confused!


----------



## jonesy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not a number, I am a free.. oh, wait, I am a number. It says my referrer id is 10324. Is that my member number too? Or is that different?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 15, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I am not a number, I am a free.. oh, wait, I am a number. It says my referrer id is 10324. Is that my member number too? Or is that different?



I think it's the same thing. Let's find out. [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]

Yup, that's your member number.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 15, 2011)

how do you find this number? [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION]


----------



## fba827 (Jan 15, 2011)

the_orc_within said:


> Four.
> I'm an imaginary friend.




Wait, then doesn't that mean it's: 4 + i  ?

(end math joke)


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 15, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> how do you find this number? [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION]



Edit (or quote) your post and take a look at the Mention tags.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 15, 2011)

You can get the member number from the "Send a Private Message" link on someone's page as well.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jan 15, 2011)

42.


----------



## steeldragons (Jan 16, 2011)

Think we're back to 6 at this point.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jan 16, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait.... So is the countdown at 5, 41, 3+i, or "two turtle doves" at this point?

Very confusing this thread is!

Also, what happens when it (mercifully) gets to zero?  
I suggest wine and cheese.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 16, 2011)

I am number 82765

and I say that it is 5 now


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 17, 2011)

[MENTION=55066]Dice4Hire[/MENTION]

[MENTION=10745]marshaldwm[/MENTION]

[MENTION=32338]EyeontheMountain[/MENTION]

So I am 55066. At least if I am a number, it is an easy number to remember.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 18, 2011)

Now I have to know too... [MENTION=3398]jaerdaph[/MENTION]

3398


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 19, 2011)

@El Mahdi

59506

Cool!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2011)

I can tell you that we have had over half a million unique visitors since the beginning of November, and about 150,000 so far this month.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, I guess the 12 days of christmas wont work with that now, eh?
[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
Scott-49929-DeWar


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 20, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow, I guess the 12 days of christmas wont work with that now, eh?...




How about a different song...? (to _100 bottles of beer on the wall_)

150,000 unique ENWorld visitors this month,
150,000 visiting guests.
Remember they lurk, so don't be a jerk,
And maybe they'll join-up to keep ENWorld the best.


149,999 unique Enworld visitors this month...
(repeat)​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2011)

re: your sig .. .. ..
In the News: "...and again today, 10,000 RPGers had a quiet time and didn't commit suicide or slaughter anyone. That makes this the 10th outbreak of exemplary behaviour in the last month." - ENWorld Correspondent Wolf1066

that could change very quickly if you start that song.

Scott-please don't go there-DeWar


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jan 20, 2011)

losing my individuality in 3... 2... 1...

@the_orc_within

Cool!  I am 75712, which also happens to be the zip code of Tyler, Texas.


----------

